# best pistol cleaning kit



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

to be used on any 9mm/.40 handguns??

can we use the same cleaning agent for all brand handguns?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep as long as it is marked for guns.


----------

